# Harly Wax at the C&S Open day



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

£15 a tin
Collection only on the day

Need any more details? Didn't think so....:thumb: 

Bring your wallets / cash / cheque books 

Please add your name below if you want a tin. (Please note that by adding your name to the list you are agreeing to buy - please don't take the michael on the day :thumb: )

Cheers

Paul


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

If you buy Pauls I will give you the rest of the pot I have left in the name of love

So long as you have a bash on the Xbox360 challenge


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

eh? ????? ????


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

bumpage


----------

